# cyrus-sasl2 on amd64



## piercedfreak (Mar 24, 2013)

*W*hat am *I* missing? *W*hen *I* try to install cyrus-sasl2 from ports, *I* get this error:


```
/bin/sh /usr/local/bin/libtool   --mode=link  cc  -Wall -W -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -module -export-dynamic -rpath /usr/local/lib/sasl2 -version-info 3:0:0 -Wl,-rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -o libsasldb.la  sasldb.lo sasldb_init.lo plugin_common.lo ../sasldb/libsasldb.la -L/usr/local/lib  -R/usr/local/lib -ldb41
libtool: link: cc -shared  -fPIC -DPIC  .libs/sasldb.o .libs/sasldb_init.o .libs/plugin_common.o  -Wl,--whole-archive ../sasldb/.libs/libsasldb.a -Wl,--no-whole-archive  -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -ldb41  -O2 -Wl,-rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libsasldb.so.3 -o .libs/libsasldb.so.3
/usr/bin/ld: ../sasldb/.libs/libsasldb.a(allockey.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
../sasldb/.libs/libsasldb.a(allockey.o): could not read symbols: Bad value
*** [libsasldb.la] Error code 1
1 error
*** [all-recursive] Error code 1
1 error
*** [all] Error code 2
1 error
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2.
*** [install] Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2013)

Is there anything in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## piercedfreak (Mar 26, 2013)

make.conf is empty.


----------

